# obx beach fishing at night



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Does any one know a beach close to nags head where I can take my Jeep on the beach at night and fish? I used to fish the point all the time at night for shark but I quit when they started ripping people off with the fees for a pass. I just fish from my favorite pier but would love to fish the beach again for the really big boys. I don't like bringing a big fish in in the daytime as it seems to upset most people so I limit my catches to a little smaller fish. I just prefer it out on the beach alone with no noise and people asking questions all the time.
Sharkman


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

Nags Head and Kill Devil Hills allow beach driving from Oct 1 to April 30 for a $25 permit. The only orher access year round (could be bird closures) in the Nags Head area is national park north of Oregon Inlet but you'll have to pay anyway. There are plenty of places in these areas to park and walk on if you can do that.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeh NH Paul, Thanks for the reply. I get the beach pass every year for KDH and NH but I really wished it was like it used to be and I could shark fish at night on one of the Hatteras beaches! Its funny how before the bird lovers started the save the plovers thing there was birds everywhere on the beach at Hatteras and now there mostly gone. If I was a little younger I'd move to Texas where its still somewhat a free country! Just watch the news and you soon realize this country is going to Hell fast.....
Grumpy old Sharker


----------

